# Intel plant offenbar einen 3,6GHz Gulftown i7-995X



## XE85 (26. November 2010)

im 1. Quartal 2011 will intel den i7-990X mit 3,46GHz auf den Markt bringen. Im Xtremesystems Forum sind jetzt gerüchte bzw. ein Engeneering Sample aufgetaucht das es ein noch schnelleres Gulftown-Modell, den i7-995X mit 3,6GHz geben soll. 32nm Fertigung und 12MB Cache sind gleich wie bei allen Gulftown Modellen. Wie hoch der Turbo die CPU taktet ist unklar. Ebenso ist nicht klar wann die CPU auf den Markt kommen soll. Mitte 2011 soll bekanntlich mit Sandy Bridge - E auf der Romley Plattform der Nachfolger des Gulftown und der Sockel 1366 Plattform vorgestellt werden.

Quelle:XtremeSystems Forums - View Single Post - Release the Kraken - i7 990x

mfg


----------



## hanfi104 (26. November 2010)

ich verstehe den sinn hinter diesen cpus nicht. man nehme einen 980x +2 multiplikatorstufen = 995x


----------



## Rizzard (26. November 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> Mitte 2011 soll bekanntlich mit Sandy Bridge - E auf der Romley Plattform der Nachfolger des Gulftown und der Sockel 1366 Plattform vorgestellt werden.



Ist es jetzt Sockel 1366 oder 2011?


----------



## Gast1111 (26. November 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt gehen mir die 266 MHz so was von am A**** vorbei ^^
Sinnlos, wer sich einen i7 980X kauft übertaktet in 99% der Fälle selbst.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. November 2010)

Es geht nicht ums OC.


----------



## -Masterchief- (26. November 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt gehen mir die 266 MHz so was von am A**** vorbei ^^
> Sinnlos, wer sich einen i7 980X kauft übertaktet in 99% der Fälle selbst.



Wenn es euch egal ist dann schreibt doch nichts 
Ist halt das gleiche wie beim P2 X4 955 und 965 oder C2D E8400 und 8500 bzw 8600 etc. etc....
Sinnlos ist es nicht, man kann davon ausgehen das man wegen des höheren Standarttakts auch im Endergebniss etwas weiter kommt  Warum sollten sich sonst Leute beispielsweise einen i7 950 kaufen wenn sie doch auch einen i7 920 haben können ? Genau, weil sie mit dem 950 noch etwas weiter kommen, da höherer Standarttakt.


----------



## Gast1111 (26. November 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Es geht nicht ums OC.


Um was dann, man kauft sich keine (neue) 1000€ CPU wo von etwa 500€ für den freien Multi sind, wegen der minimalen Mehrleistung von 266MHz sicher nicht.
@Masterchief Jop ich sehe das als total Abzocke.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. November 2010)

Es geht darum, eine schnellere CPU im Portfolio zu haben. Ansonsten könnte man auch nur ein einziges Modell mit offenem Multi releasen und dann 3 Jahre bis zum Erscheinen der nächsten Generation keine weitere CPU mehr  Und warum bitte ist es Abzocke? Musst du die CPU kaufen? Nein.


> Um was dann, man kauft sich keine (neue) 1000€ CPU wo von etwa 500€ für den freien Multi sind, wegen der minimalen Mehrleistung von 266MHz sicher nicht.


Quatsch. Die schnellste Desktop-CPU der Welt hat immer so viel gekostet, egal ob Pentium 4 EE, Athlon 64 FX, Core 2 Extreme oder Core i XE/X


----------



## hanfi104 (26. November 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Wenn es euch egal ist dann schreibt doch nichts
> Ist halt das gleiche wie beim P2 X4 955 und 965 oder C2D E8400 und 8500 bzw 8600 etc. etc....
> Sinnlos ist es nicht, man kann davon ausgehen das man wegen des höheren Standarttakts auch im Endergebniss etwas weiter kommt  Warum sollten sich sonst Leute beispielsweise einen i7 950 kaufen wenn sie doch auch einen i7 920 haben können ? Genau, weil sie mit dem 950 noch etwas weiter kommen, da höherer Standarttakt.


nein bei den e84,5,6 gibts keine offenen multis
beim 920 und 50 auch nicht aber bei dem 980 ist einer vorhanden(ersparung mind. 100€ gg. 990/995x)
bei den p2 x4 ist es war


----------



## Rollora (26. November 2010)

Außerdem: Intels Desktop Topmodelle kosten immer ca 1000€, wenn dieses Modell kommt, werden die anderen günstiger. Und gegen einen günstigeren 980X ist nichts einzuwenden. Dass manche bisher noch nicht drauf gekommen sind und gleich wieder "Abzocke" whinen versteh ich nicht, eigentlich ist sogar das Gegenteil der Fall, weil dadurch "alte" Prozessoren meist billiger werden


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. November 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Quatsch. Die schnellste Desktop-CPU der Welt hat immer so viel gekostet, egal ob Pentium 4 EE, Athlon 64 FX, Core 2 Extreme oder Core i XE/X


 
Nein, zu D-Mark Preisen haben die schnellsten CPUs rund 1000 Mark gekostet, heute sinds 1000 Euro, also der doppelte Preis.



Rollora schrieb:


> Außerdem: Intels Desktop Topmodelle kosten immer ca 1000€, wenn dieses Modell kommt, werden die anderen günstiger. Und gegen einen günstigeren 980X ist nichts einzuwenden. Dass manche bisher noch nicht drauf gekommen sind und gleich wieder "Abzocke" whinen versteh ich nicht, eigentlich ist sogar das Gegenteil der Fall, weil dadurch "alte" Prozessoren meist billiger werden


 
Öhm, wo wird denn der 980X günstiger werden? 
DEr wird über kurz oder lang vom Markt genommen und dann kriegt man in gebraucht für 700€, das wars dann schon (viele 980X Besitzer wechseln sicher zum neuen Topmodell, denn man muss ja immer den schnellsten Prozessor im Kasten haben ).


----------



## Xion4 (26. November 2010)

Die Idee ist doch, wenn das Ding mit Turbo die 4ghz schafft ohne das man selbst Ocen muss, ist es doch für viele die gerne die magische 4ghz Grenze hätten, aber nicht Ocen können oder wollen, die perfekte CPU. 

Ich würd das Geld auch nicht ausgeben wollen, dennoch gerne so ein Teil bei mir aufs Brett drücken


----------



## Rollora (26. November 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, zu D-Mark Preisen haben die schnellsten CPUs rund 1000 Mark gekostet, heute sinds 1000 Euro, also der doppelte Preis.


Stimmt, weil die Preise haben sich immer schon nach dem ach so wichtigen D-Land gerichtet, nicht nachm Dollar 
Er hat schon recht, die Top CPUs kosteten schon IMMER 1000€ demnach sind die Argumente "der eine CPU Hersteller macht nur teure Prozessoren, der andere ist superduper weil gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis" BLÖDSINN, weil beide Hersteller, sobald sie am Drücker sind die Preise bis 1000€ nach oben "korrigieren" (außer beim P4EE vs AMD FX, da gabs Zeiten, da hat AMD ÜBER 1300 verlangt...)


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, wo wird denn der 980X günstiger werden?
> DEr wird über kurz oder lang vom Markt genommen und dann kriegt man in gebraucht für 700€, das wars dann schon (viele 980X Besitzer wechseln sicher zum neuen Topmodell, denn man muss ja immer den schnellsten Prozessor im Kasten haben ).


klar der "verschwindet" einfach  Obwohl Intel für all seine Prozessoren eine 5 Jähre Verfügbarkeit ausgibt


----------



## XE85 (26. November 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ist es jetzt Sockel 1366 oder 2011?



das ist leider aktuell immer noch nicht klar - intel gibt keine Infos dazu raus



hanfi104 schrieb:


> ich verstehe den sinn hinter diesen cpus nicht. man nehme einen 980x +2 multiplikatorstufen = 995x



ja und? AMD tastet sich aktuell in 100Mhz schritten vorwärts



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, zu D-Mark Preisen haben die schnellsten CPUs rund 1000 Mark gekostet, heute sinds 1000 Euro, also der doppelte Preis.



zu DM Zeiten gab es weder einen FX, Black Edition oder Extreme Edition



Rollora schrieb:


> klar der "verschwindet" einfach  Obwohl Intel für all seine Prozessoren eine 5 Jähre Verfügbarkeit ausgibt



jap, ist aber denke ich in dem Fall relativ egal da der neue das gleiche kostet wie der alte, da wird sich die Nachfrage nach dem alten Modell in Grenzen halten

mfg


----------



## Don_Dan (26. November 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> das ist leider aktuell immer noch nicht klar - intel gibt keine Infos dazu raus



Natürlich ist der i7 995 eine S1366 CPU. S2011 ist noch viel zu weit weg, CPU-Z würden den nie so gut erkennen.

Außerdem wurde im originalen Thread noch mehr geposted, Lory.Hacker ist nicht die richtige Quelle. Der richtige Thread wurde aber mittlerweile gelöscht.


----------



## -Masterchief- (26. November 2010)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> nein bei den e84,5,6 gibts keine offenen multis
> beim 920 und 50 auch nicht aber bei dem 980 ist einer vorhanden(ersparung mind. 100€ gg. 990/995x)
> bei den p2 x4 ist es war



Ich meinte aber jetzt eig. CPUs ohne offenen Multi 
Egal..
So gesehen kann man da bei den CPUs mit offenem Multi schon sparen, stimmt.


----------



## Rollora (26. November 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> jap, ist aber denke ich in dem Fall relativ egal da der neue das gleiche kostet wie der alte, da wird sich die Nachfrage nach dem alten Modell in Grenzen halten


Wenn der "alte", also der 6 Kern Core i 7 980X statt bislang 1000 € nur noch etwas mehr über 700 kostet, warum soll sich da die Nachfrage in Grenzen halten? Ob mit oder ohne offenem Multi.
Die verschiedenen Preisstufen bei Intel sind immer schon gewesen 1000, 750, 500, knappe 300, knapp über 200 (jeweils RUND). Und jedesmal wenn OBEN (also bei 1000) was eingefügt wurde, sind die anderen Prozessoren  um eine Stufe gefallen


----------



## True Monkey (26. November 2010)

Rollora schrieb:


> Wenn der "alte", also der 6 Kern Core i 7 980X statt bislang 1000 € nur noch etwas mehr über 500 kostet, warum soll sich da die Nachfrage in Grenzen halten? Ob mit oder ohne offenem Multi.


 
Never 

Schau doch mal was der 965er kostete als der 975er auf den Markt kam 

Der neue kommt und der alte verschwindet ....da ist nichts mit billiger


----------



## XE85 (26. November 2010)

Don_Dan schrieb:


> Natürlich ist der i7 995 eine S1366 CPU. S2011 ist noch viel zu weit weg, CPU-Z würden den nie so gut erkennen.



ja stimmt, kleiner Denkfehler meinerseits, ich dachte er meint welcher Sockel der Nachfolger des 1366 wird



Rollora schrieb:


> Wenn der "alte", also der 6 Kern Core i 7 980X statt bislang 1000 € nur noch etwas mehr über 700 kostet



bis jetzt ist eine Xtreme Edition noch nie billiger geworden, XEs werden immer ersetzt durch eine andere XE CPU - ein 975XE kostet aktuell sogar mehr als ein 980X - zudem kostet ein XE 999$ und nicht €

mfg


----------



## Rollora (26. November 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> ein 975XE kostet aktuell sogar mehr als ein 980X - zudem kostet ein XE 999$ und nicht €
> 
> mfg


Zeig mir bitte einen Shop in Dtl oder Österreich wo er diese umgerechnet 999$ kostet. Das ist nämlich einfach falsch. er hat einen Listenpreis von 999$ und in Europa 999€ - basta.


----------



## XE85 (26. November 2010)

Das lässt sich nicht so einfach umrechnen, da müsste man alles berücksichtigen, schon bei den Steuern wirds kompliziert, und dann kommen noch Rabatte usw dazu.

mfg


----------



## True Monkey (26. November 2010)

naja da 999 $ zur zeit 754 € sind ist 832 € schon nah dran (billigster Preis aktuell)

Und meinen EK verrate ich nicht


----------



## Gast1111 (26. November 2010)

Rollora schrieb:


> Zeig mir bitte einen Shop in Dtl oder Österreich wo er diese umgerechnet 999$ kostet. Das ist nämlich einfach falsch. er hat einen Listenpreis von 999$ und in Europa 999€ - basta.


Umgekehrte Pyschologie - Zeig du mir einen (anständigen) Shop wo er 999€ kostet.


----------



## Dommas (26. November 2010)

Es gibt halt Leute, denen ist es egal was es kostet, hauptsache die CPU ist schnell, lässt sich gut takten und hat einen Extreme Aufkleber beiliegen für die Lan. Und ich glaube diese CPU's sind genau für diese Leute gemacht.

Zudem sollte man nicht verachten, dass diese Produkte beihelfen die Mainstream Produkte besser und billiger an den Markt zu bringen.

Deshalb: Kauft teure CPU's, dass ich billigen und guten Mainstream kaufen kann


----------



## Rollora (27. November 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Umgekehrte Pyschologie - Zeig du mir einen (anständigen) Shop wo er 999€ kostet.


Ich hab gesagt Listenpreis 999 € Junge
Und dann brauchste nur noch den Geizhals/PCGH Shop durchschaun


True Monkey schrieb:


> naja da 999 $ zur zeit 754 € sind ist 832 € schon nah dran (billigster Preis aktuell)
> 
> Und meinen EK verrate ich nicht


Das macht mir recht wenig, ich bekam meinen für 680 €


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. November 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> ja und? AMD tastet sich aktuell in 100Mhz schritten vorwärts


 
Macht ja jeder, Intel wie AMD, Nvidia wie AMD, ist also nichts Neues.



XE85 schrieb:


> zu DM Zeiten gab es weder einen FX, Black Edition oder Extreme Edition


 
Aber CPUs, die 1000 Mark gekostet haben und damals das Schnellste war, was aufm Markt vorhanden war. Guck dir mal die Preislisten von 2001 an, da gibts Xeon Prozessoren für 2500 Mark und der Pentium 4 mit 1,5GHz hat 990 Mark gekostet (hab leider nur die Intel Preise herausgefunden und keine AMD Preise).



True Monkey schrieb:


> Und meinen EK verrate ich nicht


 
Ein Kasten Bier und das Verprechen bei der nächsten Weihnachtsfeier mehr zu saufen als im Jahr zuvor? 



Rollora schrieb:


> Das macht mir recht wenig, ich bekam meinen für 680 €


 
Ich hatte einen aus der Kiste nehmen können, aber da hätte ich mich ja bücken müssen und wer macht das schon freiwillig.


----------



## Superwip (27. November 2010)

Ich vermute, das soll eine Übergangslösung sein um vor dem Start der High-End Sandy Bridge Modelle nicht die Leistungskrone an den Bulldozer zu verlieren...

Daran sieht man auch, wie wichtig es ist, dass AMD nicht den Anschluss verliert; dadurch fühlt sich auch Intel unter Druch gesetzt und bringt schnellere Spitzenmodelle, gegebenenfalls sogar günstiger, auch die Entwicklung kann dadurch mittelfristig beschleunigt werden



> naja da 999 $ zur zeit 754 € sind ist 832 € schon nah dran (billigster Preis aktuell)



Ja; man muss auch bedenken, dass bei den 999$ keine Mehrwertsteuer und gegebenenfalls diverse Zölle berücksichtigt werden


----------

